# National Registry Testing by state



## brown_emt1011 (Oct 19, 2011)

i am about to take the NREMT basic test for the 3rd time. after failing my first 2 attempts, i asked some fellow medics for advice regarding the test. upon hearing what they had to say, one of them mentioned that taking the test in a different state might help.i live in texas, and ive been told by a number of people that taking the test In LA would help my chances. is there any truth to this or just mere coincidence about the testing?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a national test...why would taking it in a different state help? Your fellow medics are idiots, no offense.

How about study more to help your chances? Now there's a concept...


----------



## Chief Complaint (Oct 19, 2011)

Possible troll thread?

As stated above, its a national test, it wont be any different in LA.

Did i just feed a troll?


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you. a simple no wouldve been ok.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 19, 2011)

I could be a lot more of a **** if you'd like me to be...

If your not yet certified how do you have "fellow medics"?

Honestly the NREMT isn't a hard test. My EMT-Basic final in class was more difficult than the NREMT-I/85 test.

If you have test anxiety or trouble testing check out some of the resources available to you online. Yea they may cost 30-40 bucks but it's cheaper than retesting for NREMT over and over again.


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Oct 19, 2011)

i dispatch for a ems company so im around the medics alot, i shouldnt  have used the term 'fellow medics' that was my fault. 

thanks.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 19, 2011)

I probably would have given up after the second time, just saying.

Honestly, the NREMT is not a hard test, taking it in a different state will not help. I'm sorry, but if you're "fellow medics" don't understand that a national test is the same throughout every state, I doubt their abilities to grasp even the simplest of medical concepts. 

Either put in more time studying or stop taking it. Looking for an "easier" test is a cop out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brown_emt1011 (Oct 20, 2011)

thank you for your input.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 20, 2011)

fast65 said:


> Either put in more time studying or stop taking it. Looking for an "easier" test is a cop out.



Win.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Win.


I know


----------



## Brandon (Oct 25, 2011)

Win win win


----------

